# Alien Visions Left Over



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

We have a few bottles of Alien Visions left over from the pre order sales, not many so if you are wanting... grab them now!
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=alien-vision-e-juice

Next order arrives early next week so dont stress if you cant find exactly what you are looking it will be back in stock soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/8/14)

Sorry Shane, don't mean to be a pain. But can I change my order.

So forget the other booking and I'll take:

1 x Bobas 18ml 18g
1 x Gorilla Juice 18ml 18mg
1 x Grasshopper 18ml 18mg

If that's okay. I would order off your site and not be a pain, but I see the Heathers stuff is listed as 'out of stock'

And then just get it delivered when you have it all in stock.


----------



## ShaneW (21/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sorry Shane, don't mean to be a pain. But can I change my order.
> 
> So forget the other booking and I'll take:
> 
> ...


 
OK cool, I am out of stock of the HHV until mid Sept... you prepared to wait that long?

I've got the 1 x Bobas 18ml 18mg but the Gorilla Juice 18ml 18mg is finished. Should I put the Bobas aside for you until then?


----------



## rogue zombie (21/8/14)

Umm... Okay maybe then I'll just take 2 Bobbas for then, and get to the Heathers when it arrives. 

I'll do it off your site then. 

Thanks

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Necris (23/8/14)

One less Boba's for you to worry about 
order placed


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

Necris said:


> One less Boba's for you to worry about
> order placed


 
Got your order thanks  its packed and ready to go. Pity it can only go on monday to be delivered on tuesday


----------



## Necris (23/8/14)

@ShaneW, all good . standard postage joy.as of next month I have 2 trips to el a month so we will be seeing a lot of each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (23/8/14)

dude, is mine still set aside for me, or must i book 1 of these


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

Necris said:


> @ShaneW, all good . standard postage joy.as of next month I have 2 trips to el a month so we will be seeing a lot of each other


 
Awesome... give me a shout and we can catch a vape if I'm around town




Al3x said:


> dude, is mine still set aside for me, or must i book 1 of these


 
Still got yours set aside, whenever you ready


----------



## DoC (23/8/14)

Bobas bounty anything v less thanv18mg? 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

DoC said:


> Bobas bounty anything v less thanv18mg?
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean



Hi, I do have 12mg and 6mg. Have a look here at what stock is left 
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=bobas-bounty-2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Thank you @ShaneW and Juicy Joes for great service on my little order 

I will be back for sure 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you @ShaneW and Juicy Joes for great service on my little order
> 
> I will be back for sure
> 
> ...



Absolute pleasure! Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

@ShaneW not sure if this is the place to ask, but do you have and heathers ??

Specifically the Caramel Apple  YUM


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

Hi Mark 
Heathers is on its way, should be here by around the 15th. And yes caramel apple tobacco is in the order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

such subtle and realistic flavours!
Green granny smith apples are my special treat and caramel apple tastes just like one  so yum


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

It is yummy indeed!


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Having my first tank of Gorrilla Juice - wow! Smooth and B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L

I must admit, I wanted this just because of the name. Alien Vision Gorilla Juice for crying out loud! 

But was curious to see what banana would do to the famous Bobas.... It's nice, it's so nice what it does. Makes it smoother than any tobacco juice I've had. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> such subtle and realistic flavours!
> Green granny smith apples are my special treat and caramel apple tastes just like one  so yum


You sir, are a legend...been hunting for granny Smith style apple flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

@Necris look I must make it clear it is quite a subtle vape but it is very very enjoyable!
granny smith apple and soft caramel, the flavourings I would say are about the same strength (Apple vs Caramel 50/50, one doesn't over power the other)

I will have another vape on it in a fresh build on the drip drip and let you know if she really shines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Having my first tank of Gorrilla Juice - wow! Smooth and B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L
> 
> I must admit, I wanted this just because of the name. Alien Vision Gorilla Juice for crying out loud!
> 
> ...


 
Glad you enjoying it. I'm preferring it over Bobas lately. Its exactly as the description says... Bobas with a hint of banana. I'm not a banana fan but this juice hits the spot!

I'm gonna be ordering some Havana Gold with the next order. I got a sample with this order and OMW! its got that distinct AV tobacco flavour with an oaky undertone... it jumped to the top of my list really quickly.
Thanks @crack2483 for suggesting the oak flavour, it would have taken me ages to figure out what I was tasting. lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Necris look I must make it clear it is quite a subtle vape but it is very very enjoyable!
> granny smith apple and soft caramel, the flavourings I would say are about the same strength (Apple vs Caramel 50/50, one doesn't over power the other)
> 
> I will have another vape on it in a fresh build on the drip drip and let you know if she really shines


 
Spot on...

Most HHV juices, besides their strong tobaccos like Dark Horse, Maple EH, etc, are very subtle flavours. But they somehow blend together perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

@ShaneW
I'm absolutely loving the bobas! I am not usually a fan of tobaccos but this is really something special!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

@ShaneW I'm down to my last 3 ml of bobas! 

When will there be more in stock?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (3/9/14)

Lol @Yiannaki...same here bro





Thats one kayfun refill if im lucky, best I resort to drippers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Necris said:


> Lol @Yiannaki...same here bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good!

The biggest question now is... what do we do once it's done?


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

Says 18ml 12mg bottles of Bobbas in stock on the JuicyJoes site.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Not good!
> 
> The biggest question now is... what do we do once it's done?


I have already removed it from kayfun rotation, begrudgingly. 
But even in a dripper I havent got much time 
Havent said this about many juices, but im strongly considering a 100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (4/9/14)

Lol. Glad you guys are enjoying it so much. 

Yes, I do have 12ml and 18ml left in 12mg and all the sizes in 6mg. Stock is loaded on the site. Not much but there are a few bottles left. 

Will be ordering again including more 100ml bottles. 

Sorry the late replies...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

